# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  كاهش لاگ فايل

## mehdis2

سلام به همه دوستان
من يه ديتابيس دارم كه 4 گيگا بود و همه جدول هاش بجز چند تا روز حذف كردم كه حجمي هم ندارن ولي حجم لاگ فايل با شرينك هم تغيير نكرده :متفکر: 
و يه سوال ديگه جطور ميتونم اطلاعات اكسپرت كنم كه ارتباطات هم منتقل بشه

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.شما برای کاهش log file باید ابتدا ببینید مدل Recovery دیتابیس شما چی هست. روی دیتابیس راست کلیک کرده در properties -option اونجا اگر روی full یا bulk باشه شما باید قبل از Shrink از log file یک backup تهیه کرده تا بتونید اوننو shrink کنید ولی اگر روی simple بذارید میتونید اونو Shrink کنید یا گزینه Auto shrink رو در همون منوی option انتخاب کنید تا خودش به صورت automatic این عمل رو برای شما انجام بده.
برای Export  کردن خیر . چون فقط اطلاعات هر جدولی که شما بخواهید منتقل میشه که برای انتقال ارتباطات شما میتونید کوئری خودتون رو براساس ارتباط بین جداول نوشته و همونو Export کنید.
موفق باشید

----------

